# RE: Football



## firefighterjake (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats Denver Broncos and Carolina Panthers . . . from what I saw both teams played pretty cleanly and were good games (well maybe it would have been better if Brady and the New England offense were a bit better  . . . and I'm not really sure what happened to the Cardinals as they were steam rollered by the Panthers.) Nevertheless I enjoyed watching both games.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 25, 2016)

Hopefully Payton doesn't repeat his
Last performance in the big game!


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jan 25, 2016)

Broncos haven't looked all that great the past few games.  I think the Pats lost instead of the Bronco's won the game, although the Denver D was brutal to Brady.  I think the Panthers will steamroll the Broncos.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2016)

I think it'd be nice to see Peyton Manning win it & retire, like John Elway did, but I just don't think the Denver "D"
can stop Carolina. I really don't have a horse in this race, tho, so I'm rooting for my SB numbers, whatever they may be.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 25, 2016)

It was nice to see Brady get beat up! Lol


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 4, 2016)

It will be nice to see some cheerleaders without testicles at Levi Stadium for a change.


----------



## johneh (Feb 5, 2016)

Jazzberry said:


> It will be nice to see some cheerleaders without testicles at Levi Stadium for a change.


Now you are being sexist and discriminatory
Some one is going to call you on that chit
But I'm with you


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 5, 2016)

HA
Sense of humor can be hard to find around here sometimes. Too many PC Cops in the country.


----------



## Michael6268 (Feb 7, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> well maybe it would have been better if Brady and the New England offense were a bit better




Both Denver and Carolina are better than the Patriots.
Without Brady's offensive line, he is nothing! He folded like a cheap suit!

At least Brady won something in SuperBowl 50...
The most "boo's when they announced former mvps!!


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 7, 2016)

Jazzberry said:


> HA
> Sense of humor can be hard to find around here sometimes. Too many PC Cops in the country.


What, you think I go to the ballet and not appreciate the guys in tights!


----------



## Michael6268 (Feb 7, 2016)

Best thing I can say about this game so far.........

Lady Gaga!!

Even the commercials and halftime were bad.


----------



## n3itn (Feb 7, 2016)

ballet.. lady gaga.. check your co detectors ;-)


----------



## Michael6268 (Feb 7, 2016)

WAY TO GO BRONCOS AND PEYTON!

SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!


----------



## Michael6268 (Feb 7, 2016)

n3itn said:


> ballet.. lady gaga.. check your co detectors ;-)



I dont know about the ballet, but Lady Gaga is HOT!! And she did sing good!!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2016)

Shallow Thoughts from FirefighterJake . . .

I still Lady Gaga is a weirdo and a bit of a showboater . . . but she did a decent job on the national anthem and didn't attempt to Gaga-ize it.

Superbowl ads were for the most part dull, uninspiring, unfunny . . . and unmemorable. I think a lot of folks this morning will realize they blew a lot of their advertising money.

I may catch flack for this, but I liked Coldplay's songs, the jumping and theatrics, not so much. When Bruno Mars and Beyonce came on (not my type of music) it gave me a good opportunity to go to the bathroom and get some fresh air as I was getting kinda tired . . . so thank you for that NFL.

The game itself . . . very fun and enjoyable to watch from start to finish. Both teams played well . . . especially the Defensive Teams. Heck, if they could, they should give the entire Broncos Defense the MVP award. I think we'll see Cam Newton returning to the Big Game at some point in the near future.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 8, 2016)

I think we'll see Cam Newton returning to the Big Game at some point in the near future.

I thought that about Dan Marino, too...


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 8, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> What, you think I go to the ballet and not appreciate the guys in tights!




It was a joke about the whole San Francisco gay thing and the niners. Wasn't serious


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 8, 2016)

This year, for the first time, I skipped the game completely and watched Netflix.  I feel as though I have missed nothing.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 8, 2016)

I thought it was a great game. The only thing I would have liked better would have been to see Peyton dancing in the end zone a few times. Anyways a great sendoff for Manning to ride into the sunset.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 8, 2016)

Definitely more a game of the defenses!


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 8, 2016)

Cam Newton showed about as much class as I  expected in the post game interview .............


----------



## Michael6268 (Feb 8, 2016)

I know. What a useless dog pile!


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 8, 2016)

Michael6268 said:


> Without Brady's offensive line, he is nothing! He folded like a cheap suit!



I'm pretty sure that's the case for every QB in the league


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 8, 2016)

Michael6268 said:


> I know. What a useless dog pile!



It's so very easy to pass judgement on these players. Can you say for sure you would act differently? Of course you can pretend you would, but you'll never know.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 8, 2016)

claydogg84 said:


> It's so very easy to pass judgement on these players. Can you say for sure you would act differently? Of course you can pretend you would, but you'll never know.


It is a good idea to remember to not always be so judgmental. On the other hand I compare these guys to their peers not the general public and he was out of line.

He said we were not prepared for what he was going to show us and that we had never seen anyone like him. Full of yourself much?


----------



## Michael6268 (Feb 8, 2016)

Chimney Smoke said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the case for every QB in the league



It's been quoted on espn I think, (although I'll admit I have not verified accuracy,) that he has the most time of any quarterback in the league. I don't even need a stat. Just watch him. He looks to the left, he looks to the right, he looks behind, he looks at "Gronk's" behind, he looks up in the stands, he looks to the camera, then he says "oh there's somebody open" and throws it.
I think I saw him bake a cake back there one time!

Give me the time he has and even I could throw the ball.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 9, 2016)

Michael6268 said:


> It's been quoted on espn I think, (although I'll admit I have not verified accuracy,) that he has the most time of any quarterback in the league. I don't even need a stat. Just watch him. He looks to the left, he looks to the right, he looks behind, he looks at "Gronk's" behind, he looks up in the stands, he looks to the camera, then he says "oh there's somebody open" and throws it.
> I think I saw him bake a cake back there one time!
> 
> Give me the time he has and even I could throw the ball.



You sound like a typical Brady hater. He's probably the best quarterback to play in the league, regardless of your hatred.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 9, 2016)

Michael6268 said:


> It's been quoted on espn I think, (although I'll admit I have not verified accuracy,) that he has the most time of any quarterback in the league. I don't even need a stat. Just watch him. He looks to the left, he looks to the right, he looks behind, he looks at "Gronk's" behind, he looks up in the stands, he looks to the camera, then he says "oh there's somebody open" and throws it.
> I think I saw him bake a cake back there one time!
> 
> Give me the time he has and even I could throw the ball.



It's actually usually the opposite.  Brady has one of the fastest releases in football, that's why he's so hard to defend against.  I think you're the only person who's complemented the Patriots offensive line this year.  They played basically the entire season with no starters and in lots of cases people playing certain positions were 2nd and 3rd backups.  There are definitely many offensive lines much better than the Patriots but the QB's standing behind them aren't even close to Brady.


----------



## Michael6268 (Feb 9, 2016)

Keep telling yourselves that.
At least you believe it!!

But then again. You believe the dont cheat also...

Montana is still the best! Not even close!


----------



## webfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Michael6268 said:


> But then again. You believe the dont cheat also...



They all cheat.
http://yourteamcheats.com/


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 9, 2016)

If there was no cheating in professional sports there wouldn't need to be officials during the games...


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 11, 2016)

webfish said:


> They all cheat.


So let's talk golf...the individual sport where you can't always be seen, you police yourself for rules violations, and nobody cheats....usually. 
Good for Payton, now he can go to Disney World, but never return. Big fan here, from his days with the Colts. Nice to see him finally pull off another one.  Hope this HGH thing goes away. I wouldn't _think_ he'd do it....I hope not anyway.


----------

